# Small-cell lymphoma diagnosis



## furmommy (Aug 11, 2012)

My son (Chester, 10 years old, white and orange tabby) was just diagnosed yesterday evening with gastrointestinal small-cell lymphoma, it is in his small intestine. His vomiting had been occurring every other day at least 3-5 times a week, and he was losing weight. He's lost about 3 lbs. since January. He was a 18lb cat. Now 15 or lower. And recently in the last week he's started having diarrhea. I'm not sure if it's the food change from dry to wet or not, or the cancer. I'm starting a notebook for vomiting, diarrhea / pee, and food.

I started his prednisone today. His chemotherapy drug doesn't get in-stock until Monday. Then he will be starting that. He takes the prednisone twice a day. I'm not sure how often his chemotherapy drug will need to be taken. I take him to the vet in 3 weeks to see what his weight is at, vomiting log, lymphoma size, and blood work (I think the vet said it's to check white cell count).

The vet said the best outcome would be that he live 1-2 years. I read on some websites that 17 months was a good estimate. But I'm not sure... I'm trying to take it one day at a time... but can't help but wonder if certain foods or vitamins/supplements, etc. would help prolong his life. I definitely don't want him to suffer. I've felt him all over and he doesn't cry or act like he's in pain. 

He was eating dry food but completely ignores it now so I took it away and I am strictly feeding him wet food - currently Sheba, but I bought healthier options...I researched different foods, highly digestible to grain-free. I bought some items this evening online to try out to see if he will eat any of them; list is below. Hopefully they will be here soon. Also, I found several websites that said adding zinc to a cat's diet, may help with the restoration of their sense of smell and taste since having cancer causes some cats to experience changes in their senses.

Has anyone had a cat go through lymphoma? or other types of cancers? What treatment options did you try? What diet was your cat on?

Have anyone tried ES Clear - Life Gold?

---
list of items i purchased today to try
---

Honest Kitchen Prowl Dehydrated Cat Food 4 lbs

Cat-Man-Doo Extra Large Dried Bonito Flakes Cat 0.5 oz

Nature's Variety Instinct Can Cat Beef 3 oz

Nature's Variety Instinct Can Cat Chicken 3 oz

Nature's Variety Instinct Can Cat Duck 3 oz

Nature's Variety Instinct Can Cat Lamb 3 oz

Nature's Variety Instinct Can Cat Venison 3 oz

Weruva Canned Cat Mediterranean Harvest 3 oz

Weruva Canned Cat Mideast Feast 3 oz

Weruva Canned Cat Paw Lickin' Chicken 5.5 oz

Weruva Canned Cat Peking Ducken Cat 5.5 oz

Wellness Grain-Free CORE Can Cat Salmon 5.5 oz

BFF Canned Cat Tuna & Chicken Chuckles 5.5 oz

Evanger's Organic Can Cat Braised Chicken 5.5 oz

Merrick Before Grain Can Cat Food Quail 3.2 oz

Merrick Before Grain Can Cat Food Chicken 3.2 oz

Merrick Before Grain Can Cat Food Turkey 3.2 oz


----------



## westfayetteville (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this also, what cancer drug are they giving you? A friend of mine was given Masivet for her cat, her cat was stage 4 and she thought it bought him a few extra good months, might be worth asking vet about it. It is mainly used on dogs, but they also use on cats too. Good Luck


----------



## furmommy (Aug 11, 2012)

Auntie Crazy - thank you, I'd love to talk to your friend about it.

westfayetteville - thank you. I'm not sure of the entire correct spelling of the chemodrug, Lukarand, is how it sounds. I'll know for sure on Monday when I pick it up and can read the label.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your cat's diagnosis. Leukeran is the name of the chemo drug your cat has been prescribed.

Here are links to two essential resources of information and support for feline lymphoma. I strongly recommend you read the first and join the second.

Feline Lymphoma Caregivers | Home
feline_lymphoma : Discussion of Feline Lymphoma

Laurie


----------



## furmommy (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey LDG,

For some reason I never got these replies into my e-mail inbox so I never knew until I started searching recently for old posts. Not sure how to set it up so I get any future replies.

Chester is currently on Lomustine (CCNU). His vomiting has reduced to about once every other week. However, his diarrhea seems to be getting worse and worse. the Vet recommended FlortiFLora but it is NOT helping and we've been on it since May 18th... I figure it should have helped by now. I plan on calling the vet this week and seeing what else I can try ... however, I've been told to try proviable (Amazon.com: Proviable Kit for Cats and Small Dogs, Includes 15ml Proviable-KP Paste and 10 Proviable-DC Capsules: Pet Supplies)

Over the last month he has started pooping on the floor at least twice a week. Today I came home and there was five spots on the floor... had to wash him (butt) twice in the last two days... 

He is currently on a gastrointestinal food since he will not eat any of the grain free foods I have tried, and this food he is holding down really well, and not vomiting.

He is on steroid twice a day. 

He gets his chemo every month (4-6 weeks), and when we go there he gets a B-12 shot each time.

No nausea issues currently, but I have meds I bought for nausea as prescribed by the vet incase it happens.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Furmommy. I'm going through the same thing currently with my cat Joker. He's been on chemo and steroids along with interferon and l-Lysine for several weeks now. The sooner chemo starts the better I'd say. The steroids should help with appetite but won't do much on their own. There are both pills and liquid steroids available. I recently heard of a drug under production by t-cyte company that I am going to try as we'll. I'd be glad to share what little I know and whatever i learn. Mostly, I'm putting a lot of trust in the vets who have done well thus far. Peace to you.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

furmommy said:


> For some reason I never got these replies into my e-mail....*Not sure how to set it up so I get any future replies*.


Furmommy - you'll need to adjust to adjust some settings....I've sent you a message about that


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm waiting in fear of this with a 1 year old baby.


----------

